# Skillen von 280 bis 375 Alchemie



## Copy (18. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe das Buffed Sonderheft mit der Alchemie Anleitung, wie man am schnellsten bis Skill 280 kommt. Jetzt ist die Frage habt ihr ne kleine Anleitung was ich herstellen muß um schnell auf 375 zu skillen oder könnt es mir hier drunter schreiben?
Das wäre super


MFG Copy


----------



## Kräuterbeutel (18. Juni 2007)

Mit den Rezepten vom Lehrer und den Kräutern aus den Zangarmarschen solltest du eigentlich zügig bis 350 kommen. Ab dann musst du dir über Ruf weitere Rezepte organisieren. Über das Transmutieren von Urmacht ist das Skillen bis 375 dann kein Problem mehr.

MfG Kräuter


----------



## Copy (18. Juni 2007)

wo farme ich denn am besten ruf für die rezepte


----------



## Fendulas (18. Juni 2007)

Copy schrieb:


> wo farme ich denn am besten ruf für die rezepte


Musst bei den jeweiligen Fraktionen schauen, ob sie Rezepte im Angebot haben.
Also einfach mal bei Buffed schauen unter "fraktionsbelohnungen"...und viel spaß


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

